
1500 Archers on a 28.8: Network Programming in Age of Empires and Beyond (2001) - J253
https://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/131503/1500_archers_on_a_288_network_.php
======
faitswulff
> RTS3's network architecture is strongly object oriented (see Figure 6). The
> requirements of supporting multiple network configurations really played to
> the strengths of OO design in abstracting out the specifics of platform,
> protocol, and topology behind a set of common objects and systems.

No comment, just thought this was interesting

